# Drucquers #805



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Picked up a 4 ounce tin of the very rare blend from a long gone tobacconist.
These are highly sought after, and go for crazy money on E-Bay. I was fortunate to have a tin offered to me by a retailer that I do business with.

This is a very well balanced "light" English mixture. Smooth latakia intermixed with bright Virginias. What I like about this blend is the balance. The latakia does not overpower the blend, allowing the sweetness of the Viginias to shine through. An excellent blend!

As to the master blended of this rare tobacco.....it is Greg Pease!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Bruce said:


> Picked up a 4 ounce tin of the very rare blend from a long gone tobacconist.
> These are highly sought after, and go for crazy money on E-Bay. I was fortunate to have a tin offered to me by a retailer that I do business with.
> 
> This is a very well balanced "light" English mixture. Smooth latakia intermixed with bright Virginias. What I like about this blend is the balance. The latakia does not overpower the blend, allowing the sweetness of the Viginias to shine through. An excellent blend!
> ...


Score!!!

Makes me want to try some GL Pease English blend.


----------

